# I will edit your pictures for free!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi there! I posted a thread like this asking if people wanted their bettas edited so I decided to try again because I'm pretty bored and I love editing pictures! I will write your fish's name on the picture if you tell it to me, if you don't want in on the picture just tell me! I can write anything you want on the picture so just ask! Thanks! Here are some examples:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do luna?? (heres a pic):


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Heres Luna! I hope you like it! If you don't I can redo it!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you made the colors match her thank you i love it x3 ( i will put it as my photo in my user)


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Ula? http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2479&pictureid=16819


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

heres a few to keep you goin!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Won-WOn
Teddy Bear
Spongebob Fish Pants
Sheldon
Pippin
Nero
Mushu
Lord Louie
Free Willy
Fredric
Charz
Cedric
Benny
Barney


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! Okay Here's Ula, Hope You like it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, I Have 3 of Abby's Done: 
Hope you like them!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's 3 more of Abby's: 
Sorry I went a little crazy on Nero, if you dont like it I can redo any of them.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Thanks! Okay Here's Ula, Hope You like it!


I love it :3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol i love them all!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's 4 more:
Enjoy! :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

And Here's The Last of them! It was really fun to edit your fish! They are all really beautiful bettas! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Omg those are adorable!!!! Could you do some from my album?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I sure can!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are a few:
If you wanted other specific ones I can do them too, just tell me which ones.
Hope you like them!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

could you please do Flirt, Flare, and Lucky...


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> could you please do Flirt, Flare, and Lucky...


this is actually a better photo of lucky


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you do this?And he does not have a namehttp://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18040


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that was not a few that was a lot XD. Bresn that is a purdy fish (lol i said "purdy")


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

could you do my baby? (dragon) (thats his name)

ur really good by the way, i particularly like the pics you did with a more flowery/leafy/viny style, they all look pwetty.



















































use all the pics you want, i think the first one is the best. you only have to do one avatar though, im not saying u must make one for each pic, but if youre bored... feel free.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

yay! I'm excited to do all of these! My computer is being fixed right now (I'm using my grandparents's)so i'll try to get them all done soon once I get it back, which should be on Monday or Tuesday! Thanks!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

okay, sorry this has taken so long. Turns out, i didnt get my computer back until yesterday so here is Flirt, Flare, and Lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

okay, i've finished the next in line (yay!) I hope you like it! 
If you come up with a name or get a better picture I can always redo them!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

okay bettaluvies, heres a few of Dragon. I hope you like them! It was really fun to do yours. I appreciate it when i get a really nice picture because i can do so many more things with it! If you want any more, just ask!


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

thank you, I like them a lot...


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

hey! just posting to say that i'm still editing any pictures that you want! thanks!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh!! Okay, lets try a couple of mine!! :3 

Feel free to crop them down if you want. X3

Twitch:









Spot:








-or-









Thaddeus:









Pollux:









 Or i have lots more in my photobucket... Just ask me what their names are if you want to do a different boy. X3 Some of them have passed on too, so there are some that would be memorials.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

wow. these are neat! If you have time to do a few more (no pressure if you don't). here are a few of my favorite pics of my guys

Here is Chandler. Flaring at the camera. he flares a lot 









Next is Ross:










Joey (I so wish he still looked like this!)









Last one, John Locke my newest boy









You don't have to do all 4 unless you really want to. Any of them would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

okay, so I have all of gizmo's done! I hope you like them!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Eek!! They look great!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*picture editingg! thx*

hey i know your super busy with everyone but could u do my betta jumbali and my 2 african dwarf frogs leone and tyrone thx u dont have to do them all just one of each is fine


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

okay mjoy, here are your pictures! I Hope you like them!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes! These are awesome  so cute. Thank you!!


----------

